# Territorial and aggressive balloon molly



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi guys, so my molly and balloon molly havent been getting along, but only at feeding time. The balloon molly chases the other one around at feeding time, this has never happened be4. Why did it happen now and why is he doing this?


----------

